# **HELP** with 3 vacume lines out of fire wall ?



## 55gasser (Nov 10, 2011)

i have a 65 lemans with A/C, it does not want to switch from defrost to heat,

the question is : I have 3 vacume lines coming out of the firewall that are un hooked, anyone know where they go ? i think 1 is purple, 1 is brown,

they look like they might of went to a vacume diaphram on the a/c box ?

it also has the original vacume canister on the drivers fenderwell (coffy can style)

im just want to know where the 3 out of the fire wall go ?

anyone know or have pics,

thanks for your time and help


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought there was four to start with on the fire wall. Two come off the diafram mounted on the housing unit(fan) One come off the intake for vacume for the system(DK blue?) and the last was off the suction valve to activate the AC. mounted to the switch behind the glove box.
I hope this will help you a little,
I have not been able to get any of my vents working right,
PM if you need any scans from the manuals


----------

